# 2 letzte probleme: cups und numlock

## zbled

sodala, und jetzt hätte ich nochmals 2 fragen :)

1.) cups

=====

ich habe cups installiert, usb-printer support im kernel kompiliert und printer in /etc/modules.autoload eingetragen. so weit so gut. wenn ich über den browser (localhost:631) einen drucker hinzufügen möchte, in meinem fall epson 580 - usb, funktioniert es auch einwandfrei. doch beim druck der testseite wird nichts in papierform ausgedruckt.

Fehlermeldung:

Description:

Location:

Printer State: processing, accepting jobs.

"USB port busy; will retry in 30 seconds..."

Device URI: usb:/dev/usb/usblp0

kann allerdings nicht sein, da nur der drucker an dem usb-port hängt (und das gerät /dev/usb/usblp0 existiert auch).

das komische ist, das mir der drucker sogar mit usbview angezeigt wird....

2. numlock beim start von gnome

======================

ich kann zwar mittels "rc-update add numlock boot" numlock beim computerstart automatisch aktivieren lassen, jedoch, sobald ich gnome starte, ist es wieder aus. habt ihr vielleicht eine lösung dafür?

und nochmal danke :)

----------

## Marvin-X

 *zbled wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.) cups
> 
> =====
> ...

 

Hast Du die Version cups-1.1.5r2?

Die machte bei mir auch ärger. Ein downgrade schuf hilfe.

Alte Version mit "emerge unmerge" deinstallieren.

Dann ein "emerge /<cups-1.1.15" und er druckte. Probier es mal aus.

----------

## zbled

ich habe bereits in einem artikel gelesen, daß die neueste version von cups probleme verursacht. deshalb hab ich mir auch die version 1.1.14 installiert. hat aber leider nix gebracht.

----------

## Deever

Zu 2.

===

Die aktivierung der numlock taste ist afaik sache des environmenz. Auf der konsole ist sie ja an, oder? Ich hab jedenfalls im kde kontrollzentrum ne option eingestellt, dass der mir bei start von kde die taste aktiviert!

Übrigens: die lösung mit 'rc-update add numlock boot' ist mir gar noch net aufgefallen, thc ääähhh thx!  :Wink: 

dev

----------

## zbled

das problem ist nur, daß ich nicht kde sondern gnome verwende. und in der tastaturkonfiguration von gnome habe ich keine option "numlock einschalten" oder so ähnlich gefunden :(...

----------

## anarchist

es gibt da nen prog numlockx heisst es glaub ich, damit kannst du das erreichen, schmeiss es dann einfach in den autostart von gnome

Wenn du es nicht findest kann ich es dir evtl auch schicken   :Smile: 

----------

## zbled

danke, das mit dem programm hat wunderbar funktioniert ;).

jetzt existiert nur noch das problem mit cups :(

----------

